# Help finding roof leak...no attic



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was hoping for a bit of help with a roofing issue I have...especially since I do not know much about roofs! 

I live in the upper unit of a duplex I own. This summer I had a small leak in my kitchen ceiling. I went up on the roof to take a look and didn't really see anything out of the ordinary that stuck out. Ironically, the water stopped leaking and I didn't think much of it after that (poor decision). Well today I was in my living room and noticed an area of the the wall that is starting to crack and the paint is starting to bubble...obviously the water is just traveling. I live in Wisconsin and there is quite a bit of snow on my roof now and I do not think I'll get back up there until the Spring.

Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts on what I should be looking for next time I go up there? The shingles are good, flashing looks good around the chimney and vents.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures help tremendously in this case.

Are there any vents (plumbing, range hood vent, HVAC lines) or other penetrations in this ceiling?


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

There are two plumbing vents I believe and the chimney. I wish I could provide pictures, but I won't be able to get up on the roof until Spring. Could it possibly just be the flashing around the vents and chimney?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are not missing any shingles, the likely leak pathway points are going to be valleys, penetrations, and sidewalls (i.e. chimneys, walls, elevation changes).


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

even one nail located in a valley or between tabs of shingle is amazing how much water it can let in.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First place I look is at the seals on the roof jacks. That's the seals around the PVC pipes going throught the roof to vent the sewer gases.
They now make a simple rubber ring that gets slid over the pipe at has a flange large enough to go out over the metal or ABS base it's mounted to.
Great for a winter time fix since the shingles are going to be brittle when cold. There only about $5.00 and take all of 30 sec. to install.
If you choose to wait to repair this plan on some roof decking damage, possable, rafter replacement, replacing insulation and drywall.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

mae-ling said:


> even one nail located in a valley or between tabs of shingle is amazing how much water it can let in.


Maeling, you're right on about that! I had a leak and searched high and low looking all over the roof and inside the attic. Couldn't find it......finally, during a heavy rainstorm, I went to the attic and heard a persistent drip, drip, drip. Went on the roof the next day, and, sure enough, one measley nail hole in an aluminum valley letting in all sorts of water.


----------



## ozzyredwings (Jan 25, 2012)

does the roof have a metal ridge vent??? i've replaced several over the years because they eventually leak at the joints.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What kind of roof?

Any chance the wall damage is coming from a plugged gutter?


----------

